# Folly Beach Report 5/24



## wizorack (May 9, 2003)

Took my neighbor out fishing on his first time surf fishing. My first trip to Folly beach and I think the fishing here is way better than Islm of Palms. We only fished for about 3 or 4 hours. I caught a 3 foot shark on my second cast. Was great fun!  We caught about 5 other small sharks and about 6 or 7 small whiting. All on cut mullet and shrimp. Nothing to brag about but next time I will try a different area looking for larger fish. I have heard if you find a hole there you can get good catches.


----------

